# CM9 In boot loop also can't clear dalvik cache



## Nightcast (Aug 9, 2012)

So heres what happened. I was on nightlyies 7-20 and everything was always working never had any problems I always charge it from the wall and never let it drain all the way. So yesterday I'm using it and all of a sudden it says gapps crashed and I hit ok. The same error message would come right back up before I could do anything else. So I just shut it down then turned it back on. It gets to the animation screen and just keeps playing it over and over. I left it for close to a hour and it was still doing it. So I shut it down again and now It loads moboot then If i choose cyanogenmod. It comes up loading then reboots back to moboot. I can go into CWM and webOS but just reboots in cm. I then tried cleared the cache and went to clear the dalvik cache but once I clicked on the home button it just sits and then reboots. It doesn't give me the message to click, no no no no yes no no. just sits and reboots.

After all that I tried to flash nightly 8-7 and the newest gapps and everything installed fine but I still can't boot to cm9 or clear dalvik cache

Heres a video of what happens


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Just reflash everything using the [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]ACMEInstaller. You might need to fully uninstall first if you have any issues .[/background]

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]Checkout this video by the Rev if you need instructions:[/background]


----------



## Nightcast (Aug 9, 2012)

Will I lose any data doing that?


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

I suggest first trying to restore your backup. If it works properly then you can just redownload and reflash the newer nightly - no need to redo GAPPS since the the 0429 version you are using on the 0720 nightly has not changed.

If that fails, then you likely do need to acmeuninstall and acmeinstall (remember to use acmeinstaller2).


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

pgzerwer2 said:


> Will I lose any data doing that?


Did you make a Nandroid backup? If you did just restore it. If you are stuck in a boot loop your data might be lost already. Always have a backup on hand. If the Data is still there flashing over it with the ACMEinstaller2 should restore it.

How to make a Nandroid backup:


----------

